# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Behemoth Marketing: What type of marketing catches your eye?

## Info@b-marketing.co.za

Hi guys,

We are a new marketing company in Pretoria, if you guys have any marketing needs don't hesitate to ask but this is not why we are posting. We would like to know: What form of Marketing really catches you as an individuals eye and left an impression. Any add is relevant. This is just for fun so go crazy!

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I resent being called an individual's eye  :Wink:

----------


## Info@b-marketing.co.za

Let me rephrase then, "What form of Marketing really caught your eye, and left a big enough impression so that you were reminded of it in the future." If you don't feel like commenting from an individual perspective, then we welcome you to comment from a groups perspective  :Smile:

----------


## Rusty Willard

Sorry for my ignorance about this kind of matter. However, I just want to have some clarification what are the best marketing types today that can gained some attention to other people.

----------


## wynn

I really love that washable paint advert where the father gives his son's school experimental volcano some 'oomph' and covers themselves and the walls with orange stain!

----------


## Justloadit

I enjoy the Land Rover Advert, where the couple bring in their cloths in at a dry cleaner after spending time in the wild.


I hate the Cell C adverts where they try and make it a news bulletin

----------

wynn (29-May-13)

----------


## Info@b-marketing.co.za

I think the Cell C ad worked as a single ad, but not as an ad campaign. It impressed me the first time as I also thought the first add was edited better than the second. 

The clothes add from Land Rover I also think is amazing. Its so simple yet says everything you need to know about a Land Rover at the same time. Makes life look exciting when owning a Land Rover.

The science project add is also another good add that really showcases the product that they are trying to sell and they used a good sense of comedy to carry the message through to the viewer.

If you guys could shoot an add for any product: 

1. How would you want the add to look like?

2. What would be the story line?

3. What would you try to achieve through this?

This is just for fun, to get your brain thinking in a creative way. So don't feel pressured!

----------


## Info@b-marketing.co.za

To Rusty,

I would say Viral Marketing is a way of marketing your product the quickest and the cheapest, by this I mean youtube. People have different styles of Viral Marketing as well as some choose to go with a trending style at the moment which I like to call guerrilla marketing. This consists surprising the public with what they dare to do in the add, for example like U2 that shot their music video on a roof and attracted a crowd and then had to get police for crowd control and they were told to stop as it is disrupting the peace. It made a big impression and left a lot of people being reminded of it even years after it happened. 

Social Media has also transformed the way Marketing is approached as target market no matter what the demographic will see it one way or the other. 

Your message should be simple and catchy and make a lasting impression. It all depends on the product and how versatile it is.

Hope that helps with the question you asked.

----------


## wynn

I received an email from one of my clients offering free laptops from Ericsson if you just send the email on to 20 friends and cc the person at Ericsson.
I didn't see any harm in it so I sent it on, hope it is not a fraud?

imagine how viral that will go

----------


## adrianh

I love the two Allan Gray ads. The one where the little boy defends the little girl because he knows that if he waits long enough then she will grow up to be as beautiful as her mother. And the other where the girl blows on her thumb to make time pass quicly but stops her daughter from doing the same. These ads actually say very little about the product or company per se (other than you need to plan for the long haul) but they are captivating stories that linger in the mind.

Bausch & Lomb's punchline many years ago "We can't change the way the world looks but we can change the way you see it"

And of course the one where the guy throws the sweet into the fan and everybody gets covered in syrup (What makes the ad nice is their nonchalant faces)

I absolutely hate the Castle light ad where they have a 70's band playing a tune and then they open the beers and a real k@k American gangbang rapcrap crowd destroys the song. Even my 14 year old daughter thinks it sucks. The message for me is drink Castle Light and listen to k@k music.

----------


## Info@b-marketing.co.za

Wynn 

That could be a quick fire marketing ploy that quickly markets their product and brand, as people in the hope of getting merchandise share and spread the information faster than any other medium. The fact is we never know who wins as they never announce it and supposedly just select a random few lucky people. 

On the other hand I myself never forward those emails as they sometimes are able to record your email address and then spam you with other things. Next time research it on their site and if there is nothing about it by the company or the supplier be cautious.

----------

